# Spanish road block twice.



## vindiboy (May 1, 2019)

On our recent Jolly to Spain we were stopped by the Guardia in a road block, we left Adra and were climbing over the coastal mountains towards El Ejido  when we came across the road blockade ,no problem but the Guardia really meant business , armed to the teeth , stinger across the road and several pursuit vehicles, just asked for our driving licence and we were on our way.
  The second road block was more fun, a huge herd of Goats and sheep being taken for a walk, along a Mountain road,love to see that hee hee, we were heading for the Castillo de Guardias Viejas at El Ejido, one of our POIs   N 36.70116   W2.85201, a lovely Wild spot at the Castle great views to the sea and Mountains Castle open to view at 4 PM free,miles of plastic everywhere, don,t worry about plastic it is everywhere in this area and no one seems bothered about it, pollution or not ???

  
 There was a couple of vans wilding on the beach below too.


----------



## kenspain (May 2, 2019)

*more to come*



vindiboy said:


> On our recent Jolly to Spain we were stopped by the Guardia in a road block, we left Adra and were climbing over the coastal mountains towards El Ejido  when we came across the road blockade ,no problem but the Guardia really meant business , armed to the teeth , stinger across the road and several pursuit vehicles, just asked for our driving licence and we were on our way.
> The second road block was more fun, a huge herd of Goats and sheep being taken for a walk, along a Mountain road,love to see that hee hee, we were heading for the Castillo de Guardias Viejas at El Ejido, one of our POIs   N 36.70116   W2.85201, a lovely Wild spot at the Castle great views to the sea and Mountains Castle open to view at 4 PM free,miles of plastic everywhere, don,t worry about plastic it is everywhere in this area and no one seems bothered about it, pollution or not ???
> View attachment 70996 View attachment 70997View attachment 70998View attachment 70999View attachment 71000View attachment 71001View attachment 71002View attachment 71003
> There was a couple of vans wilding on the beach below too.View attachment 71004View attachment 71005



I was told that there is more road blocks to come trying to find out why but my son is away on a arms training course :wave:


----------

